# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Angst vor'm/beim fahren? Nicht gut!

## FreeriderVin

Moin Leute,
Ich fahre gern Downhill, ich liebe es, aber wenn ich oben stehe und auf die Strecke herunterschaue, krieg ich meistens Angst, besonders wenn sie steil ist oder viele Wurzeln drin sind. 
Was kann ich dagegen tun, habt ihr Tipps, kennt ihr das Problem vllt selber?
Danke im voraus, 
Vin

----------


## q_FTS_p

Mehr fahren, oder Hobby wechseln.Oda du lasst di hypnotisieren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ne ne, Hobby wechseln kommt nicht infrage, manche sind erträglich, aber andere mit hohen, vielen Wurzeln und/oder steilen Abhängen sins problematisch (: 
Zum Thema Hypnotisieren: kein Kommentar  :Big Grin:

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des kommt mit der Zeit, mir ham DH Strecken am Anfang a ned so übermäßig Spaß gemacht; bin daher halt eher FR Trails gefahren.

Aber jetzt fahr i in keinen Park mehr, der ned eine ordentliche DH Strecke hat.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Dumm nur, ich hab ne lange DH Strecke praktisch "vor der Haustür" mit knapp 10 cm hohen Wurzeln und ner Steilpassage, die ich gern fahren würde... Alle Bikeparks sind ewig weit weg  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Das kommt schon mit der Zeit. Einfach fahren. Kenn selber Typen, mich eingeschlossen, wo ich mir am Anfang gsagt hab "Bist deppat, fahr ich nie." Heute fahr ich über sowas einfach drüber und denk nichtmal nach. Besonder krass ist ein Freund von mir: Wie der angefangen hat zum Biken hat der sich Sachen nicht runtergetraut wo ich mitn XC Hardtail ohne Nachzudenken gefahren bin. D Ein Jahr später ist er DH-Rennen gefahren, 2 Jahre später Backflip nochn Jahr später Frontflip.  :Big Grin:  Echt krass.
Das einzige was ich nicht leiden kann ist springen. Das wird mir auch ewig bleiben. Stört mich aber nicht. ich fahr eh lieber die steilen, felsigen, wurzeligen Naturstrecken.  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

> Des kommt mit der Zeit, mir ham DH Strecken am Anfang a ned so übermäßig Spaß gemacht; bin daher halt eher FR Trails gefahren.
> 
> Aber jetzt fahr i in keinen Park mehr, der ned eine ordentliche DH Strecke hat.


sprach er und kurvte am semmering rum  :Wink: 

zum thema:
wie auch die vorposter schon sagten: entweder es legt sich mit der zeit, oder du musst dir einfach einfachere strecken suchen.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Haha  :Smile: 
Hast recht, erstmal werd ich die Wurzelstücke rauslassen und an kleineren Wurzeln üben, weil die sind wirklich riesig ^^

----------


## bubi

Meistens sind trotzdem kein Problem! Mir hats am meisten geholfen mit jemanden zu fahren der ned einfach überall drüberfetzt sondern, einmal zumindest einfach alles abrollt, langsam...Man sieht dann DAS es geht, also das nix aufsetzt oder so und fährt einfach nach...beim 2ten mal gehts ohne Probleme und du wirst von mal zu mal schneller

----------


## q_FTS_p

> sprach er und kurvte am semmering rum


Heast, nix gengan Semmering.  :Wink:  Der DH is sehr geil gebaut und wird (zumindest ned übermäßig viel) dauernd vereinfacht.

Aber i komm in nächster Zeit eh no am Feuerkogel, schau ma mal ob der wirklich so is, wie du gsagt hast.
Vielleicht sieht ma si dort ja mal...

----------


## chris.n

> Heast, nix gengan Semmering.  Der DH is sehr geil gebaut und wird (zumindest ned übermäßig viel) dauernd vereinfacht.
> 
> Aber i komm in nächster Zeit eh no am Feuerkogel, schau ma mal ob der wirklich so is, wie du gsagt hast.
> Vielleicht sieht ma si dort ja mal...


Da kann man nur recht geben in Semmering ist Downhill wenigstens noch Downhill nicht so wie in Leogang oder vielen anderen, die jetzt schon viel mehr einer Autobahn gleichen.

----------


## willi

> nicht so wie in Leogang oder vielen anderen, die jetzt schon viel mehr einer Autobahn gleichen.


Na dann halt keine  Enduroradln mehr kaufen, sondern DHler . Dann gibts für die Parks keinen Grund mehr, um Strecken in Autobahnen zu verwandeln. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klana_radikala

na der semmeringdownhill is eh geil, gibts nix. owa a bissl mehr gefälle würd ma helfen das i do a bissl schneller durch kum  :Smile: 
schladming war am sonntag geil, bissl ausgfahren das ma a amal was von den felsen gmerkt hat, schon um einiges anspruchsvoller gwesen als wens grad frisch planiert ist.

feuerkogel wird sie des jahr bei mir vmtl leider nimmer ausgehn. vl nächstes jahr mal wieder.

on topic:
erst mal wem nachfahren is a a supa idee, vor allem wen er ned afoch drüber rasselt wie ein gstörter sondern dir wirklich mal zeigt dass es auch langsam leicht geht ohne dass an glei fotzt

----------


## Freeride Downhill

umso öfter und länger du fährst umso leichter wird das alles und klein anfangen

an meinem beispiel:
der roadgap beim fun ride in winterberg bei den ersten malen in winterberg nie gefahren. 
dann ist jetzt im sommer bei mir fast vor der haustür ein drop so 2m mit sehr steiler landung gebaut worden. bin ich nach einer woche den gefahren und jetzt 1. mal danach in winterberg sofort roadgap gefahren und alles wunderbar  :Wink:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> na der semmeringdownhill is eh geil, gibts nix. owa a bissl mehr gefälle würd ma helfen das i do a bissl schneller durch kum


Sicher wär steiler geiler; nur können ned amol die Whistler-Trailexperten den Berg steiler machen, als er is  :Wink:

----------

